# tow behind tillers (garden tractors)



## head lettuce (May 1, 2010)

hello i want to buy a garden tractor and tow behind roto tiller for it. i am tilling a field that's 3/4 of an acre in size and i'm wondering what size tractor would be sufficient for towing an 8 hp tow behind tiller?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

I would think that any tractor or ATV would have the power to pull a tiller. Since the tiller has its own engine all the tractor does is roll it around. Depending on soil conditions and how rough the terrain is you may need something with more traction or higher ground clearance.


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

Most older Cubs are great for this. Just search out and you will find them!
Many on Craigslist all over.

The newer Cub 2500 and 3000 Series can do it also but the tillers are $$$$$$!

Older JD 300 Series do a good job also.


----------



## mytidawg (May 19, 2011)

Hi there I currently have an 8 hp tiller that I tow behind my Sears SS/16....I was wondering where can I get parts for the tiller...today the gas tank seems to have sprung a leak....a small hole was somehow knocked into it today out in the yard

IS there a place online and how would I know the model and make of this tiller.....I tried looking all around for it 

VF
San Jose CA


----------



## JoeMartinez (May 25, 2011)

I am using a Craftsman LT series with 15.5 HP to tow my tiller.
It works just fine and I have been working about 3 acres.



















It never even makes the Little Tractor work hard.

I do have to make three passes with the tiller though.
The 8 HP engine works to hard of I till to deep.


----------



## douber1 (Nov 5, 2010)

mytidawg said:


> Hi there I currently have an 8 hp tiller that I tow behind my Sears SS/16....I was wondering where can I get parts for the tiller...today the gas tank seems to have sprung a leak....a small hole was somehow knocked into it today out in the yard
> 
> IS there a place online and how would I know the model and make of this tiller.....I tried looking all around for it
> 
> ...


hi douber 1in nh
temp fix till you get new part 
sheet metal screw with small piece of rubber tube to make washer 
works good 
good luck


----------

